# Multiplayer Games hängen für Sekunden hinterher



## Sh1k4ri (9. Februar 2014)

Moin Moin

hab seit geraumer Zeit ne Art Verbindungsproblem bei vielen Multiplayer Games. Was passiert ? Plötzlich bleibt alles um mich herum in ihren Aktionen stehen (z.B. im Laufen oder Casten). Ich kann mich selbst noch bewegen, aber keine Aktionen ausführen. Wenn ich versuche z.B. ein Zauber zu casten, wird dieser erst Sekunden später gecastet, wenn sich das Spiel wieder gefangen hat. Mein Ping und meine FPS sind immer im grünen Bereich. 

Das Problem trat zuletzt eben bei WoW auf, wo ich als Tank in einer Instanz war und es sich dann aufhängte (ich aber noch laufen konnte). 15 oder 20 Sekunden später war ich tot. Fast das gleiche Problem tritt in BF3, SC2, D3 und GW2 auf. Ist wirklich nervig, weil es wirklich nur in MP Spielen auftritt. Hier mal meine Specs:

DSL 16k Telekom
Speedport w 722v
Windows 7 64bit
Gigabyte Z77X - D3H
8 GB RAM
Nvidia Geforce 560 Ti
Intel Core i7 3770k

Hat jemand nen Plan, woran das liegen könnte ? Danke euch schonmal


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2014)

telekom ^^

also bnet hat ja atm probleme das ist bekannt

bei gw2 weiss ich nicht

mal einen tracer gemacht zum server ?

vieleicht haben die mal wieder als sie neue vdsl leitungen angeschlossen haben zu nah an deiner leitung angeschlossen oder mal deine leitung von der telekom prüfen lassen ?

merkst auch so lags oder nur beim zocken ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Februar 2014)

Die Lags merke ich nur beim Zocken. Die Leitung von der Telekom habe ich letztes Jahr prüfen lassen und da war alles in Ordnung, da traten die Probleme auch schon auf. Und was meinste mit Tracer ?


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2014)

ausführend cmd enter tracert ip adresse vom server enter 

dann wird der weg von dir zum server gezeigt und du kannst schauen ob es irgendwo hängt - ob erst in überland oder bei dir in deutschland noch 

http://de.wikipedia....wiki/Traceroute


wieviele personen hängen an der leitung - läuft im hintergrund noch was ? haste auch entertain und schaust nebenbei tv ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Februar 2014)

Meine eigene IP Adresse eingeben oder wie finde ich die vom Server ?

Bei uns hängen einige dran. Mein Smartphone, das meiner Mutter/Vater, Laptop, PC meiner Mutter und meine PS3. Allerdings nicht gleichzeitig, also meist nur mein PC und der meiner Mutter. Im Hintergrund laufen Spotify, BNet Launcher und Skype. Also nix großes.


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2014)

bei bf3 müsste ja meist der server ip stehen wo du connectest und blizzard hat meist in ihren support foren treads wo die server ips stehen

ich weiss halt nicht wieviel von den 16k wirklich bei euch ankommen 

mal http://www.speedtest.net/de/ probiert ? vieleicht ist das inet einfach überlastet bei euch

mal auf die uhrzeit wochendtag geachtet ? wochende besonders stark oder auch in der woche - an allen uhrzeiten ?

haste mal bei http://www.heise.de/netze/netzwerk-tools/imonitor-internet-stoerungen/ geschaut ob du allein bist ?

einfach provider, vorwahl und zeitraum auswählen dann anzeigen


----------



## Neo325 (9. Februar 2014)

Lieber im Router schauen was vom anbieter reinkommt, anstatt die Speedtests machen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal der Test, die DL Geschwindigkeit ist ein wenig niedrig aber naja... ich denke es sollte keine Probleme geben.

EDIT: Im Router kommen knapp 15k an.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(für den Server Thrall-EU)

Die Zeitüberschreitungen gehen weiter bis 30, allerdings sei das lt. Blizzard normal. telia.net ist Blizzards Server, ich erkenne da jetzt nix dramatisches. Auf die Uhrzeit sollte ich mal achten. Heute kam es Sonntag vormittag vor, ich notiere es dann mal. Störungen sind auch nicht da.

Danke Wynn jedenfalls für Mühe.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Februar 2014)

wie häufig tritt das auf? ob es deutliche paketverluste gibt kann man ganz gut mit ping prüfen

cmd
ping -t -w 100 heise.de
und nebenbei einfach laufen lassen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Februar 2014)

Es tritt nicht häufig auf, in Starcraft 2 hatte ich es enorm gemerkt, als ich es noch aktiver gezockt hatte (Ende letzten Jahres). 

In WoW ab und an, aber halt in den beschi**ensten Situationen, wo es dann eigentlich gar keinen Sinn mehr macht als Tank zu fungieren. Also auf Retardin umschwenken.

... Ich werde es mal weiter beobachten.


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2014)

also bnet hat probleme atm seit heartstone open beta ist ^^

mit login und so ^^


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2014)

ja ich weiss doppelpost aber anders sieht shikari nicht ^^

mich würde interessieren ob win7 firewall aktiviert oder einer externe firewall die zum antivirus schutz noch genutzt wird 

und haste mal deinen rechner nach malware oder trojaner gescannt ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> ja ich weiss doppelpost aber anders sieht shikari nicht ^^
> 
> mich würde interessieren ob win7 firewall aktiviert oder einer externe firewall die zum antivirus schutz noch genutzt wird
> 
> und haste mal deinen rechner nach malware oder trojaner gescannt ?



Windows Firewall ist aus und Norton Firewall an. Nach Malware oder Trojaner habe ich nicht gesucht, könnte ich mal machen.

Mir fällt auf, dass es ab und an kleinere "Laggs" gibt, wo alles stehenbleibt außer meine Person. Für 2-3 Sekunden. Danach gehts wieder für Stunden.


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2014)

es könnte sein das die firewall bissel agressiv ist 

hatte damals was ähnliches mit kaspersky bei wow


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Februar 2014)

WLAN?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2014)

Kabel.


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2014)

notier mal die zeiten der störung vieleicht kann man ein muster dran erkennen wo gerade vieleicht das netz überlastet ist


----------



## Fendrin (13. Februar 2014)

Um das Problem einzugrenzen, und zum Testen ob es an Routingproblemen der Telekom liegt,  kannst du versuchen ein VPN dazwischen zu schalten. Cybergost VPN bietet sich hier an. Selbst die free bzw Testversion bietet genug Traffic zum zocken. Der Ping sollte auch gut genug sein.

Der nächste Schritt wäre, sich eine Fritzbox auszuleihen. (Ich geh davon aus dass du als Telekomkunde nen Speedport im Einsatz hast)
Mit der FB kannst du die Leistungswerte genauer auslesen. Stichwort FEC und CRC Fehler.

LG
Fen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2014)

Moinsen ihr. Wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, poste es deswegen in meinen "alten" (das eigentliche Problem mit den Mini Lagspikes ist übrigens immer noch nicht gelöst, aber ich lebe mittlerweile damit) : 

Merke in letzter Zeit, dass mein PC beim Zocken ziemlich warm wird (der PC steht unten links von mir), hab da so ein Gefühl, dass ich nicht die optimale Kühlung habe (Bin nicht das größte PC Technik Genie, aber zusammenbauen konnte ich ihn noch selber). Jedenfalls wirklich warm wird zumindest die CPU nicht ( Unter Last Max. 60°, sonst 40°). Es ist ja so, dass der CPU Kühler die Luft ansaugt und der Gehäuselüfter sie wieder nach außen abgibt (oder ?!?!?!  ). Deswegen hatte ich es mir damals beim zusammenbauen auch so gedacht und den CPU Lüfter Richtung oben gesetzt (sodass Luft angesaugt wird)... siehe Bild...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nochmal die Daten:
Windows 7 64bit
Gigabyte Z77X - D3H
8 GB RAM
Nvidia Geforce 560 Ti
Intel Core i7 3770k
Sharkoon WPM 600W Modular ATX 2.0

Jemand ne Idee, was ich umbauen kann ? Unten links ist das Netzteil, oben Links der Gehäuselüfter. Ist vllt der CPU Lüfter zu groß fürs Gehäuse ?! Danke im vorraus


----------



## squats (11. Mai 2014)

- Kühler drehen das er nach oben raus oder hinten rausbläst, momentan drückt er die Luft nach unten Richtung Graka

- Temps sind aber ok

- Kabelei bissl aufräumen

- kriegt der von vorn noch Zuluft?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2014)

Von vorne bekommt der nichts... also den CPU Lüfter um 90 ° nach rechts drehen ? Oder doch einmal um 180 ° ?


----------



## squats (11. Mai 2014)

ich bevorzuge immer nach hinten

vorn würd ich noch einen einbauen

welches Gehäuse ist das genau?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2014)

Klick <-


Ich hab noch Gehäuselüfter hier rumliegen, sollte passen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2014)

nvm


----------

